# Installation of FreeBSD 8 from scratch



## spiderman3940 (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi to all!

I'm new in using FreeBSD, I like too seek help from anyone!

Can you please help me!

I would like to ask if there is a step by step documentation or tutorial on how to install FreeBSD 8 Server with Postfix and Squirrelmail from scratch!

I want to setup a Secure Email Server with a Raid backup!


Thank you for anyone that can help me!


----------



## gilinko (Apr 17, 2010)

First, there is the FreeBSD Handbook, then there is the Howto & FAQ section and finally many topics on most of this has been covered on this forum so search it


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Apr 17, 2010)

If you google "raid is not backup" you would get LOTS of 
results... searching for "raid1" and "freebsd" both would give
raid1 results. See maybe wikipedia for Raid. Backup depends on
your budget,  see threads in the freebsd-questions list or HOWTO's
in the howto subforum. (The latter 
subforum maybe even has a thread answering your post.)
..........
OTOH a few years ago there was a huge thread in
the freebsd-questions list about the difficulty of setting up
a mail server for anything other than one domain/user.
.........
in Freebsd, 
/usr/ports/www/ has Servers (hiawatha, cherokee, lighttpd, etc) and
maybe if you search the web for setup guides for one of
those it would also answer the question.  Those are not mail
servers per se... but maybe necc. for squirrelmail or 
its alternatives.


----------



## spiderman3940 (Apr 17, 2010)

Thank you very much GILINKO and JV_fvwm2 for the reply!

At least now I know that there's good person that can help me!

May God Bless you two!


Cheers!!!


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 17, 2010)

http://www.daemonforums.org/showthread.php?t=1538
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=12082


----------

